# Extreme Innervating Decal Design work



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

OK, This is a Total work in progress here guys so bare with me on this as well, TO WHO EVER IS WATCHING THAT IS HERE ANYMORE AS WELL, and in my option this is Extreme Innervating Design work as well here even if you think NOT, just as much as Making kits from scratch really, And After A long and hard such for the RIGHT SOFTWARE Combinations here, I was able to complete the task of making my own Custom decals from Clip art found on the net and Move to a Blank mediums and customized from Nothing really, Just a blank canvas, so I can use Clear water slide decals along with white water slide as well In any combinations and Sizes, And NO WAISTING IN SUPPLY'S AS WELL, In this case we are talking about, A US Forestry Ranger Truck Project I'm working on, made from a *AMT International Scout II 1:25 scale kit*, the color is a* GM Alpine Green, (A)* from Armor paints, That a Local Ranger asked me to make of His truck and his job as a ranger, So I tool on the task not knowing even, IF I COULD DO IT CUSTOM for him, And it has NOT BEEN EASY MY FRIENDS, you can believe that, finding the right paint, was a little difficult and tuck as well, NOT ALL THAT HARD REALLY, but the Custom made Decals , PAIN IN THE BACK SIDE WITH OUT A DOUBT, but after A long and hard Trial and error using 4 of 5 deferent software combinations and learning how, and inks and printers and so on from Ground Zero, I was finally able to complete that task and Now I am well on my way to assembling the Park Ranger truck for him, The total cost of this truck with Cost of software and Paint and Water slide paper and Fluids and all involved here, as well as the Model its self, and ALL THE TIME TO GET TO THIS POINT, is To high to say here guys, but it's IN THE HUNDREDS I CAN TELL YOU, but now that all my ducks are in a line here, any new adventures in decal work ARE A CAKE WALK FOR ME, I should be able to make ANYTHING CUSTOM, then print to water slide decals and NO WAST in paper of printing off the net Of ANYWHERE even pictures I take my self should be allot easer, That list covers SO MUCH HERE GUYS, far to much to list all the possibilities here and now for you as well, But If you have the imagination as well, You can see the list going, ON AND ON HERE FOR POSSIBILITIES AND BUILDS, So A quick shot of the Progress to this point still in its infancy as well, much More decals to make are left on this one alone...The rest of the details are a TRIAD SECRET NOW, but like, LIKE I ALWAYS SAY,..... "I WILL TEACH" if your not to proud to learn and have the resources to do so, NO one tough me this stuff, I Had to learn my self here, wish they did, it would have saved me, TIME AND MONEY, let alone Headaches and doubts in my self EVEN IF I COULD LEARN, something No one else seemed to be doing at the time, Its all in HOW BAD YOU WONT IT I GUESS....Ok.....enough whining here, Not that I wont to quit crying, But I just don't know how much good it is doing anyone out here, I mean after all those decals aren't just printed in a page of white paper, There individual and ready to slide off water slide print sheets there, Just like you would get from the model they might make of a Park Ranger truck as well, thas not how I found them off the net, before I worked on them after all, 
....THATS OFF THE HOOK ......lol.... 



_Ian_


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Good for you, Ian. I'm glad you got it all figured out. Making decals yourself can be very rewarding and gives you a great sense of accomplishment. It certainly can be a hair-pulling experience, but it is worth it - and you have a new skill in your back pocket.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinks Scott, It was a lot of hard frustrating work I can tell you, hay when is your son going to put out some more progress on his build dude, We are all waiting to see whats new with that build here you know, Hope its going will, let us know.

Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, Ian. My wife and I have been gone for the past few days celebrating our anniversary and we just got back for Easter, so none of the kids had made any model progress, but Damien did start painting more on his GTO yesterday afternoon. 

Speaking of Easter, the Easter bunny brought the kids some models that they had been asking for. Stephen got a 1-48 A-10 Thunderbolt II, Damien got an NX-01 Enterprise, and Genevieve got a small sailing ship and an already-painted, snap together airplane. There will be more builds coming from the kids.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hay that's Outstanding Scott, All those sound great, Cant wait to see some builds from you guys again where ever there posted, We have all kinds of time and room out here for builds like yours and your family's, So take you time, And I Look forward to them my self..... And Happy Easter To You and Your family, From Me and Mine, And the Hole HobbyTalk Group As Well,....... "WHERE EVER THEY ARE",...lol..
I think Some Aliens Came Along And Sucked Some Of them Up in there ships and There Being Probed this very second, As We Speak I should Think,....lol...Some of them need to be Probed as well,......lol

Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian Anderson said:


> ...Sucked Some Of them Up in there ships and There Being Probed this very second...Ian


Wow! That just brought a terrible image to mind!!! Now where did I stash those UFO models?? he he


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

scottnkat said:


> Wow! That just brought a terrible image to mind!!! Now where did I stash those UFO models?? he he


...lol.... YEP, Not A good vision eather...lol...Anyway,..They might have caught the Tail End of that one if there not carful,...lol..This is getting just a little bent here I think I better quit white I'm A little Behind as well here,...lol.....lol....,.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*More decals*

Ok, well here is the Other Ranger Deal Set I just made Just been Sealed as well, for that Ranger Truck build here, There will be a Fire Brigade, Forestry Truck build coming after this one as well, Some of the decals will be the same, But there are changes in the Insignias and Some Battalion Numbers on the side, (THAT I CANT SHOW HERE) but it will be ruffle the same build as far as Department and Colors used, as well as some of the same badges that I'm using on this build. these two shorts are for the Ranger Scout II build only....But there all custom made and Have had some writhing changes inside the badges that I have made as well, This is getting much easer now for me, CANT PRINT WHITE YET REALLY, Or Gold yet as well with this printer, but I'm going to buy a really nice Laser Printer to do More trick prints not to far in the future here, depending how much or what kind of need there will be for these deals and How many need them for other builds as well, I'm not planing on Re-Selling these Custom builds Decals here, But I may conceder Making them for people for deferent trades and custom builds they cant find Or make them self's, Who knows Right no, this is still very new to me, There Strictly for my Custom Build Clients of my own at the moment.

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Ian the decals look great they would make for many cool old truck projects,I know you said there for your custom builds but I've never seen these done before so if you ever get to the point where you want to sell a set or two LMK


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

440 dakota said:


> Ian the decals look great they would make for many cool old truck projects


true, true. The decals do look great. You have done a nice job on those.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinks guys, "For Real", I know I have worked Real hard to get to this point for sure, And it wasn't not Easy, and I cant see an end to what we can do here with this Art as well in model building,
(1:24 1:25 Scale And Maybe other scales as well here ,(TRUCKS AND CARS ONLY), ...

So Dakota, I think we can work something out here dude, Like I said I WONT SELL THEM, no reason to, I don't need the money, and unless I was doing Bulk sales, it just wouldn't pay you know, but Let me know what you wont to work on And maybe together we can make what you need happen here, I NEED THE PRACTIC, and I wouldn't mind having some of my work on someone's builds really, I know I could do just as good as the Real thing as well, as well as 
"I LOVE TRUCK BUILD DUDE", so we are talking my language here man, Start Thinking About What You Wont TO Build here, and I will work with you on it, YOU WILL HAVE TO HELP on the graphic Ideas and show me examples,......
THEN I CAN PRINT THEM OUT FOR YOU ON WATER SLIDE, and drop them in the male to you at that point to use, SO LETS GET TO WORK DUDE, I don't mess around, I like to do what I talk about, I have the time, and the skill now so no reason not to do custom work you might need here to see what more can be done in CUSTOM WATERSLIDE DECALS......"JUST SAY WHEN, AND WHAT"...we can look for what we need from there man, and 
"BOBS YOUR UNKEL DUDE"..... <-----English version, "There You Have It".



Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

thanks for the offer Ian I really like the ones taped on the cardboard and do have a couple ideas as well let me think about it a bit and get back with you


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*more wrok*

Just thought I would show you guys, Two new sheets I just made along with one I made yesterday here in this shot, The center one, Is A combination of Three deferent software programs to make it, ALL the graphics are OFF THE NET as Graphics I took from pages HERE AND THERE as well, then Resisted and Erased the edges to cut out the parts I wonted, Then places on Clear Water Slide with a deferent program, to remove individual from there where I might need them after that, JUST AS A TEST really, but I can make them ANY SIZE I NEED after I save them to file to use again, and use them at this point again, But like I said There just things off the net really, Cut out and cleaned up with deferent software this time NOT MADE BY HAND THIS TIME, You can use ANYTHING YOU FIND THERE ON THEM LIKE THAT, that will make a Perfect Decal for your needs like this, Man this is to much fun,..lol...I can see no end to the kinds of decals that can be made like this,...The last Picture is Just a Regaler peace of tying print paper as well, To show How large they can get if Re-Printed On water Slide.

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*new information*

Not only does all this Custom decal work have many deferent uses in kit building the way I have been showing you to this point but, Something new has come to mind as well as an unseen benefit to this work I have been doing here, Open scanning one of the decal sheets I was using on the Build I'm doing now on this site, I noticed that if I messed with the user tools just a little more in Printshop Pro, I was Able to remove the Yellowing that come with age on the Original sheet as well as save it to file Removing the backing and leaving only the original as the sheet came out for the kit with as well, So In that way It is ALSO RESTORING them back to usable condition when they become To old and brittle as well as yellowing with age and some of there color lose as well back to original buy doing this, bighting them back to the condition you would expect to have for the build or to hand off to some one who may have Lost or may have a kit That the decals sheet is Simply Unattainable as well but in some other person possession, NEW OR OLD, That's alone is worth all the effort that it takes to learn how to make Or modify these decals and decals sheets in this way by your self's here, This is a picture showing you those changes, The Original, The Modified, Yellow Brittle removed Backing removed version and a simple recovery scan on to White water slide as well..READY TO APPLY and Dyed Sealer coated copy's, the first is the Original, Second is the Backing removed De-Yellowed and clear waterslide, and the third is simply White backing copy to waterslide version,...THE SECOND ONE WINS, hands down I think here...Major Improvement from the original, Ready to use as well many times over from file.....


Ian


----------

